# How Hot is Too Hot? Danger/Warning signs?



## KiyaraSabel (Apr 11, 2011)

So I wore my fullsuit for the first time a few weekends ago, and while I'm pretty sure I kept myself at safe levels(despite falling asleep in the hallway for a few hours at the end of the day), I found myself wondering if anyone had a decent list of how to know when you should get some air.

I also noticed that the longer I was able to regulate my activity while staying in suit, the better I acclimated. Constantly taking breaks and demasking seemed to overheat me more than just taking an occassional break in front of a breeze or laying down for a bit.

I've suffered from heat stroke in the past (I used to live in the desert) so I know where too much is, but I'd like to see if anyone has a good list or guidelines for when one should take a break/regulate their activity or demask imediately.

Because once you're light headed, dizzy, losing balance and seeing spots/blacking out, there isn't a whole lot you can do, and the odds aren't the best you'll be right next to the fursuit lounge.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

Thirsty? Guess what you are already dehydrated.

Warm air smell stale? You need to take a breather.

Feel like your head is in a box and sound starts to not sound as it should? You are already over heating and audio disturbances have set in.

Sweating? You are probably too hot if you are in doors.

Things don't quite look right? Heat stroke could be setting in.

Heart rate above normal (as in before you got into the suit minus excitement)? Your body is over heating thus trying to compensate by pumping more blood to the surface to get cool- problem is your covered in a suit thus sweating is not going to work.

Legs cramping? Dehydrated and low on potassium. Eat a banana, drink some water.

Headache? Don't be to eager to take something for it- it is your body's way of letting you know you need to cool down and rehydrate. 

Cotton mouth? Body temperature may be too high- drink water sit for a while until you notice spit returning to your mouth.

Skin hot to the touch and red? Desuit and quick. Use rubbing alcohol wipes to cool down- the evaporation rate is higher than that of water so you will cool down quicker. Keep a supply of these. Plus side is it wipes away bacteria and sweat thus making you stink less.

Dizzy? Desuit quick, sit down/lay on your back in the fetal position-legs up.

Sick to stomach? Desuit in the lounge- sip water slowly, eat some soda crackers- avoid resuiting for a while.

Instances where demasking/suiting is *needed*- 
Stale air/stifling air
Excessive sweating
Spots in the corners of your eyes that float around
The "womps"- a sound that resembles someone saying womp womp womp down a long tube.
Skin feeling hot- like a sunburn
Dizzyness
Queasyness
Loss of coordination 
Cramps in your abdomen


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Also, I'd like to add that fatigue is another sign. I felt really fatigued and sleepy before I passed out due to heat stroke. At that point, go to your room, take off the suit, and take a cold shower.

When you STOP sweating, that's another immediate danger sign if you were feeling hot. Go to your room, take off the suit, drink a bunch of water and sit in front of the air conditioner for an hour.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Heat stroke in the past makes you more susceptible to heat ailments in the future. FYI.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Heat stroke in the past makes you more susceptible to heat ailments in the future. FYI.


 
Well shit :c

I got it while I was in Washington DC and a few times in Miami. It's not pleasant.


----------



## KiyaraSabel (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, good to know, I should look up the physiology on that. I know I'm rather chronically dehydrated.


----------



## Bir (Apr 12, 2011)

I know I couldn't survive in a suit...  I am already seriously prone to heat-related problems. I can't even take a shower without having to sit down halfway through because of dizziness and overall heatedness. If I use cooler water I start shivering like mad. Luke warm water just makes me feel eww. xD

So I deal.

But yeah.

I don't know if anyone else has felt this, but usually I can tell right before I NEED to cool off and sit down (not in fursuit, but yeah). I get this pressure between my eyebrows and my eyelids become really, really droopy, and I can't use my hands properly. 

Other than that, the best tips have already been given. : 3


----------



## Seven (Apr 17, 2011)

Heat exhaustion / heat stroke is actually a combination of a few  different things going on.  First and foremost, lets start with  dehydration.

*DEHYDRATION*

Dehydration simply put is when the body is losing too much water for it  to continue to work.  The cause is from not taking in as much water as  the body excretes and uses.  Water is lost not only from sweating, but  breathing, urination and tears when crying.  Things that increase how  fast you lose water include both too little sodium, alcohol, caffeine and  diuretics (also known as water pills, like Lasix).

Mild to moderate dehydration will show signs and symptoms of:  dry and  sticky mouth, sleepiness or tiredness, thirst, decreased urine output,  few tears when crying, dry skin, headache, constipation, dizziness or  lightheadedness.

Severe dehydration that is a medical emergency will show:  extreme  thirst, irritability and confusion, very dry mouth, skin, tongue and lips, a lack of sweating, little or no urination, sunken eyes,  shriveled and dry skin that doesn't bounce back when pulled up into a  fold, low blood pressure, rapid heartbeat, rapid breathing, fever,  delirium or unconsciousness.

People with severe dehydration will also show signs and symptoms of  shock with usually pale skin and being cold to the touch (please note,  this is general signs and symptoms.  As I go into heat exhaustion and  heat stroke, you will see the differences).

Treatment of mild to moderate dehydration includes getting not only  fluids (water) into yourself, but also electrolytes.  Drink Gatorade and  have a meal that encompasses all the food groups in it.  I like doing  the Gatorade / banana before, and after suiting, and even after a long  night of drinking as you will lose a good amount of water content from  alcohol.

Treatment of severe dehydration usually requires IV access and saline  solution / lactated ringers, along with transport to the ED to check  blood labs and and possible replenishment of vitamins, minerals and  electrolytes lost.

*Heat Exhaustion*

Signs and symptoms of heat exhaustion may come on suddenly, or develop  after days of prolonged heat exposure.  Possible symptoms include:   cool, moist skin with goosebumps when in heat, heavy sweating, faintness  and dizziness, fatigue, weak, rapid pulse, low blood pressure upon  standing, muscle cramps, nausea and headache, and more frequent  urination that will darken in color each time you go.

Treatment for heat exhaustion includes, moving into a cooler place,  removing any unnecessary clothing, drinking water or sports drinks  (again, Gatorade), and active cooling with ice packs to the axilla  (armpits) and groin, spraying water onto the overheated person, and having a fan blowing onto them.  For those who do faint from having heat  exhaustion, the same applies along with IV fluids to help replenish the  lost water causing the low blood pressure, at which point its a trip to  the ER.

*Heat Stroke

*Heatstroke begins when the body loses its cooling mechanism  and escalates to a temperature of 104F (40C) or higher.  Its usually  brought on by high environmental temps, strenuous physical activity, or  conditions that raise your body temperature (like fursuiting).  Whatever  the cause, you need immediate medical attention to prevent brain  damage, organ failure, or death.Signs and symptoms of heat stroke include:  a body temp above  104F (40C), a lack of sweating, flushed skin, rapid breathing, racing  heart rate and strong pulse (tachycardia), headache, seizure, loss of  consciousness, coma, hallucinations, difficulty or slurred speech,  difficulty understanding what people are saying to you, muscle cramps or  lack of muscular control.

Treatment for this is the same as heat exhaustion, except the IV  replacement of fluids is mandatory.  A person should be stripped down  bare except boxers, moved to a cool room, actively cooled with ice packs  and cool water baths (cool, not ice cold), and request for ambulance  transport for further evaluation at the ED.




The reason I started off with dehydration then moved onto the heat part,  is that the dehydration part is something that you can easily combat, and is a  major factor in heat emergencies.  9 out of 10 times a person has heat  exhaustion / heat stroke, its due to not being hydrated enough, and the  person literally running out of anything to sweat anymore.  The reason I  suggest drinking Gatorade is that you are working and using  electrolytes, and the hotter you get, the harder your body needs to  work, so the more sugar, electrolytes, and minerals your body burns  through to keep you going.   The reason why not to slam a person with ice cold water, and instead just cool or room temperature water, is that the ice cold water will actually send a person into shock as well, and possibly hypothermia.

I found it best to take breaks every 15 - 30 minutes to pop the head,  cool off with the fans blowing directly on you, and drink 3 or 4 cups of  water in the headless lounge when i suited, which gives your body ample  time to soak in the water, along with shed heat  These breaks usually  lasted between 5 and 10 minutes each.  Its better to drink the cups of  water in 3 - 4 gulps spread out instead of slamming it, as again, too  much cold substance will shock your body, and you'll end up puking it  all out and getting that "brain freeze".  Obviously, this is what has worked for me.  You will need to change this to fit your person as needed.  

As stated under dehydration, alcohol will affect how fast you lose  water.  Not only do you lose it from all the urination from "breaking  the seal", but your body also loses a good chunk of heat regulation and  sheds heat through the skin and breath.  Wearing the suit while drunk  traps all this excess heat, and hastens the process of getting into heat  exhaustion or heat stroke.  During this time as well, your liver is  working overtime to filter out all the alcohol, so you go through a lot  of electrolytes and sugar.  Mental status is also altered, so you may  feel completely fine, even though you are treading on the edge of severe  dehydration and heat exhaustion / stroke.

Doing medical at conventions, this is usually the #1 thing we deal  with.  At AC, I and the rest of the security crew deal with at least 10 -  12 people complaining of dehydration / heat exhaustion signs and  symptoms, and usually ship off 1 - 2 per con due to it.  Having other  medical conditions that deal with the heart, lungs, kidneys and liver  compound on this and make things even worse.

As I had stated in a previous post, if you are a suiter or looking into  getting into suiting, and have cardiopulmonary, hepatic, or renal  problems, please talk with your physician about what you are planning on  doing first before going ahead and getting out there.  Its better to  play it safe and enjoy just running around in paws, ears and a tail,  than getting into a full suit and running into severe medical  emergencies or even death.  

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me either on here, or on FA @ sevenwolf.


----------

